# ST330P yes please!



## SAVAGE420

*ST330P yes please! *EDIT*Added a couple snowblowin pics and vids on the 3rd page*

Finally come in. Came off the truck at the dealer at 8 this morning, built by 830. In my truck and Home by 9 lol.
Pretty stoked for this unit for sure!! 
Bring on the big nasty winter there're calling for this season around here. 
Kinda pic happy.


----------



## stromr

:wavetowel2:

She's a beauty!


----------



## Cardo111

Congrats on the new beast! Nice machine. You know there will now be a mild winter.


----------



## micah68kj

Very nice looking machine! 
You're not too excited are you? :wavetowel2:


----------



## stromr

*Wishful thinking!*



Cardo111 said:


> Congrats on the new beast! Nice machine. You know there will now be a mild winter.



I'm hoping for the winter of the century! Savage and I are going to show you guys how to Husqvarna that snow 24/7!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Thanks fellas. 
Well we're always guaranteed a good amount of snow up here in the interior of British Columbia. 
Just hoping for extra they're saying!! 
The snow is not too far off though. Creapin down the mountains!


----------



## SAVAGE420

stromr said:


> Cardo111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new beast! Nice machine. You know there will now be a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for the winter of the century! Savage and I are going to show you guys how to Husqvarna that snow 24/7!
Click to expand...

Heck ya we will. Can't wait!


----------



## Cardo111

Looks like a beautiful place to live. I would imagine there is a healthy grizzly bear population there. 

I'm sure you'll get some good use out of that machine. Best of luck with it.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Yup, lots of bears and wildlife around here that's for sure.


----------



## Hanky

That is one mean machine I like the huge impeller for sure you should be able to kick that snow to Salmon Arm with a bit of wind. I know you will get mega snow for sure when the heavy wet stuff comes you will rule your block.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Yup, thanks Hanky! 
Can't wait to use it. 
Yes the impeller is massive for sure. Looks very beefy being cast iron. 
Is a heavy unit, but no more then my old 80' Toro 11/32 is.


----------



## SAVAGE420

First fire up. WOW this thing is very quiet. Or maybe I'm used to my 1980 Toro 11/32 that sounds like a Harley. lol. 

Everything seems to function great so far. Everything is so smooth. Nice and fast forward and pretty excited that it goes in reverse just as fast as forward. 
The old Toro was a snail in reverse. 

Steering is butter as well. 

Only one lil minor factory defect in the shoot height cable, which husqvarna took care of no problem. 
Come on snow!!


----------



## Hanky

Yes the ST 224P I used last year was very quiet..Looks like you have a few square ft of driveway to do keep the boss and kids happy.. Sounds like I will be using the 224 P a lot this year also. Bring on the snow...


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

That ST330P looks real nice. I was looking at getting that model if I can't get my 10530SBE running again. Unfortunately I need a little help with reassembly. I didn't take detailed pictures of how the control levers go together. The right one (auger control) was easy, but the left one (drive wheels) has this spring that needs to be installed in a specific way and I'm not 100% sure I have it right. The spring doesn't seem to do anything the way I have it installed.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Savage420, That manual (which I still have) doesn't help. I also tried a google search but no useful pictures show up.


I think the controls on your machine are similar to mine, so it could help. Right now I'll try anything. Much appreciated.


----------



## snowblowerprobs

wow thats a nice machine!!

looks like you have a lot of room you use the beast!!! very nice!


----------



## SAVAGE420

snowblowerprobs said:


> wow thats a nice machine!!
> 
> looks like you have a lot of room you use the beast!!! very nice!


Thanks bud. Pretty excited to try it out, that's for sure. 
Have had some snow up at work, but none at home "yet". 


Sent from my shed!


----------



## Zavie

Great pics Savage420! Those looking for tracked models, Husqvarna has a 327T this year to go along with the monster ST330T. Both machines look awesome. Keep the excellent pics coming when the snow flies!!!!!!Husqvarna Snow Blowers ST 327T


----------



## SAVAGE420

Thanks. 
I'm pretty sure the ST327P was available last year. Atleast was in Canada I saw at the local dealer. 
All the 300 series are/look Bad @$$.


----------



## Downsea

That is one good looking heavy duty blower Savage! I just had mine delivered today and it's going to be 70 degrees. I'm waiting for the snow to pile too!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Downsea said:


> That is one good looking heavy duty blower Savage! I just had mine delivered today and it's going to be 70 degrees. I'm waiting for the snow to pile too!


Thanx.
Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## Hanky

Sounds like there are getting more big power Husky's out there this winter waiting to hear how they handle the big snow. On Paper they look very strong. I know Savage should get some big dumps like most years.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Looking forward to hearing from other fellas as well.


----------



## Zavie

SAVAGE420 said:


> Thanx.
> Shouldn't be too long now!


Yeah!!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Mmmm snow!!









Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

Pretty darn good looking shed view from the big window in the day time.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Haha :laugh:


----------



## SAVAGE420

*Update*
Finally snowed a couple inches.
Tiny little first snowfall of the year for the Husqvarna ST 330P, few inches of dry fluff.

So far so good, took a little bit to get used to the Hydrostatic transmission over using the conventional friction disk drive on my 1980 Toro 11/32, but i think i like it.

Just had to take the metal junk skids off and put the poly skids on and all was well.
Still might order some armour skids though!

Now waiting for a good couple dumps of some meaty deep heavy snow to actually put it too work.
The wife was taking the vid from inside.....too cold she says...pfff.
But i couldn't complain, because she was inside making some Beef dip and Poutine for dinner, so win win for me!!! :icon_smile_wink:

Below are a couple quick vids and pics....for now.















































Flip the Youtube video setting to 4K, doesn't look to bad for a cell phone!


----------



## Hanky

Looks good you will not have any problems with 12in of heavy snow. How do you like the chute controls? Like what I see now I want one.


----------



## SAVAGE420

The shoot controls are awesome. 
Million times better than the old school way I was used to on my old machine. Easier on the back being 6'1" and reaching down to turn the old shoot control about 20 turns to go side to side. 
Couple things I would change if I was building this machine would be:
1. I would move the heated grips toggle switch up about 3 inches. I think I'm turning it to the off position a couple times with my glove when I adjust the speed lever. Not that big of a deal. I'll just have to watch and see

2. I would have put a heated lens on the Led light. Not too hard to just wipe the snow off though, it's a very bright light, which is awesome! 

No machine is perfect so I had to find a couple things I would change so far. 
I'm sure I'll find a few more little minor things after more hours of use. 

Other then that is more then enough power and the forward and reverse speed is crazy fast. I like that! 

The hydrostatic transmission is nice too. I was so used to the old school way on my old machine with the friction disk drive. Which was good and simple. But the infinite speed adjust on the fly is superior in my opinion so far. 
I'll do a better review in the review section after I put 20 or so hours of deep snow on it.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well these didn't last long. Straight up effin junk poly skids didn't even last 1 hour.










Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

That is not good at all, did it come with metal skids as well?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Maybe those poly ones are only good for grass/gravel. 
Yes it come with metal ones too. But they seemed like they dug in. Maybe I didn't adjust them properly as I was in a hurry to get blowin'. 
Ordered some Armour skids though... Just to be done with it. 
My driveway is pavement and concrete with some broken cracked concrete , I think the stock metal ones are catching on that... 


Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

The extra length of the Armor skids will make a huge difference. The ST 224P that Dan has I use at his house he wants a dogie trail in the back yard for when company comes with their ankle biters and it jumps around so I just take mine over and no problem.

How long before the new skids arrive.


----------



## SAVAGE420

I hope so. 
I have no idea. Probably not fast as it's the worst time of year to ship anything.


----------



## Zavie

Make your own and save on the shipping.....


----------



## bad69cat

Yeah I make my own too..... buy HDPE sheets and yu can cut it easily with jig saw or circular saw.....


----------



## SAVAGE420

Zavie said:


> Make your own and save on the shipping.....


Looks good man. How long do they last on pavement /concrete.
Puckboard?


----------



## Zavie

SAVAGE420 said:


> Looks good man. How long do they last on pavement /concrete.
> Puckboard?


This is my third season and they have virtually no wear.


----------



## Forcefed4door

Got to use my st24p the other day. No issue with eod 6" of plowed and heavy crap. But I must say it pulls left to right all over the place. Didn't think it would happen being how heavy it is. I'll attempt the junk plastic shoes it came with. If that works I'll order a nice set of them. Otherwise to be perfectly perfectly honest I wish I had went with ariens, even without the hydro trans.


----------



## mryank9

How does the 1650EXL compare to this model? Is it basically the newer generation of the same machine?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Today's beast mode. 
Video showing the throwing distance and the shoot controls ease of use. 
I would say 10-15cm of lightish fluffy snow, so not much. Bit more windrow at the end from the plow. 
Last run at the end after I spin the shoot side to side, I cranker up full speed to eat through the end. Didn't skip a beat eating up that snow. This thing is a BEAST!!


----------



## Hanky

Man you are blowing a fair distance there, did not slow down at all when you hit the end of the drive.. You need double the snow for that bad boy. Just checked drive BC and looks like it is dumping white on you.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Man you are blowing a fair distance there, did not slow down at all when you hit the end of the drive.. You need double the snow for that bad boy. Just checked drive BC and looks like it is dumping white on you.


Im pretty happy with how far it shoots this snow. 40-50ft..ish hard to tell....

Yup, sure is. snowed 30ish over night and still dumping out. :icon-clapping-smile 330 is begging to go out again.
Going to go blow some in a bit!!!!


----------



## Hanky

I think you won the snow lottery as I am not getting any , 3 days with out snow is not making me happy at this time of year.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Finally got the wife to hold my phone and vid this machine in action. Took one for team Husqvarna! 





Couple pics, cause who doesn't like pics...








Ended up doing the elderly neighbours driveway twice while he was gone for Xmas

















He was pretty **** happy about that. Would have been hard for him to blow 40cm in the last few days with his Craftsman blower. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

I guess you must be super happy with your purchase no that you are getting snow. Seems when ever one buys a new blower the snow comes late in the year, then the wife gets thoughts that it was a waste of money. Your blower seems to be fairly quiet or is it just me. I know my 1128 is very loud but that is power I tell myself.


----------



## SAVAGE420

10-4 on that. Couple minor issues I worked out quickly. But other than that, I'm happy with it. 


Sent from my shed!


----------



## Cardo111

Good Action vid, she is a beast!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Cardo111 said:


> Good Action vid, she is a beast!


Thanx. I took a risk getting this 330 as I've always been team Toro since the 90's,still love toros but all in all I happy with this Husqvarna. Did alot of research over the summer and No regrets at all dropping that kinda money on it. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Cardo111

It looks like you made a good choice. You get enough snow where it was worth the investment. Do you like the Hydro Gear transmission?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Cardo111 said:


> It looks like you made a good choice. You get enough snow where it was worth the investment. Do you like the Hydro Gear transmission?


I do like it. But just after using the friction disk drive on my old Toro 11/32. It's taking me a bit to get used to being able to go faster or slower on the fly with out stopping to shift. 
One thing that's awesome is that reverse is very fast, just about as fast as forward at max. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Forcefed4door

What did you end up doing about the skid shoes? The stock poly ones still on there? Looks like your keeping the scrapper from getting down to the pavement too. I'm just looking for best solution to keep it from pulling left to right.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Forcefed4door said:


> What did you end up doing about the skid shoes? The stock poly ones still on there? Looks like your keeping the scrapper from getting down to the pavement too. I'm just looking for best solution to keep it from pulling left to right.


I put the metal ones back on. The problem was that the Moron in the factory put the scraper bar on so that it wasn't perfectly adjusted level and just tightened the nuts and thought it was fine . It was off about 1/16" higher on the left side. So every time I would adjust the skids it would seem ok, until I would actually blow with it. I adjusted it and it tracks a million times better now. 
I have my blade 1/4" off the ground like I like it. If I adjust it any closer it would catch on everything on my driveway like broken cracked pavement and what not. The shoes catch on all that and it's very annoying. The shoes on my old 1980 11/32 Toro are way better, as the front and back of them have more gradual incline. 
But anyways, I have a new set of Armour skids in the mail, should be here soon. Then I'll be good to go. 
But there is some compact on the driveway now that my kids play on it after it snows... "lil bastards" lol and the wife drives on it.... Ugggh... People 😂
Sent from my shed!


----------



## Forcefed4door

I'll take a look at the scraper bar on mine then. So totally not worth using the OEM poly shoes? My driveway only 2x3 car width and have a decent section of town sidewalk to do. Just wondering if they may last a bit longer than yours did


----------



## SAVAGE420

Forcefed4door said:


> I'll take a look at the scraper bar on mine then. So totally not worth using the OEM poly shoes? My driveway only 2x3 car width and have a decent section of town sidewalk to do. Just wondering if they may last a bit longer than yours did


 The polys wore out really quick for me. My driveway is concrete and pavement. Maybe try them and check them after a bit.
I got some Armor Skids in the mail so I'll try them tomorrow!!:hope:


----------



## Nshusky

Hi, how did you make out with the Armorskids?
You needed shims too correct?
I need to get a set as well so I think mine would require the exact same pieces as yours.


----------



## JD in NJ

I love the fourth picture. The tractor behind the blower gives the illusion that the husky has a steering wheel. :-D


----------



## SAVAGE420

Nshusky said:


> Hi, how did you make out with the Armorskids?
> You needed shims too correct?
> I need to get a set as well so I think mine would require the exact same pieces as yours.


I used them tonight. Due to how reccesed the stock skids are on the 300 series bucket, I used the poly skids as spacers and cut the bottoms off them (maybe they are good for something after all) and also used the 4 steel spacers I ordered with them (2 per side) and they fit awesome, basically look factory. I also used 1/4" longer hardware. Only used them for 15 mins tonight but so far so good. 
I installed the cut polys, then both spacer then the skids. Nshusky, what model do you have? 
Here is a bunch of pictures. Cause we all like pics 









Sent from my shed!


----------



## GustoGuy

SAVAGE420 said:


> Thanks fellas.
> Well we're always guaranteed a good amount of snow up here in the interior of British Columbia.
> Just hoping for extra they're saying!!
> The snow is not too far off though. Creapin down the mountains!


When I was a kid I remember almost always getting decent amounts of snow during the winter. Now we barely seem get any snow and when we do get 6 inches or so it can be 40+ degrees or so in a few days after we get it and it slowly melts away even in December and January!. I like to snowmobile but lately it is getting to be such a joke around here in Central Minnesota and none of the trails are open yet and I don't see any heavy snow in the forcast so I am not too sure if I will be able to put on any miles this year. Last year I trailered my sleds to Grand Marias to go snowmobiling. I wish we could be guaranteed at least a decent amount of snow here in Central Minnesota like you guy's in British Columbia have.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like it came from the factory great job. Like your shop.


----------



## Nshusky

Nice pictures Savage420, those skids look great.
Interesting that you still had to modify and install the poly slides as well as the spacers.

My model is the ST330T track drive version of the same rig you have.


----------



## Hanky

Nshusky how do you like your track drive, I guess you will have lots of snow out east to play with. I like the looks of the track drives wish I had one.


----------



## SAVAGE420

GustoGuy said:


> When I was a kid I remember almost always getting decent amounts of snow during the winter. Now we barely seem get any snow and when we do get 6 inches or so it can be 40+ degrees or so in a few days after we get it and it slowly melts away even in December and January!. I like to snowmobile but lately it is getting to be such a joke around here in Central Minnesota and none of the trails are open yet and I don't see any heavy snow in the forcast so I am not too sure if I will be able to put on any miles this year. Last year I trailered my sleds to Grand Marias to go snowmobiling. I wish we could be guaranteed at least a decent amount of snow here in Central Minnesota like you guy's in British Columbia have.


It's actually pretty mild on the snow side, usually way more. But way colder than normal. Cold sucks!! 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Looks like it came from the factory great job. Like your shop.


Yup, I'm happy with how it turned out all said and done. 
Thanks hank, the shop is my doghouse hideaway. Don't mine being sent there!  

Sent from my shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Nshusky said:


> Nice pictures Savage420, those skids look great.
> Interesting that you still had to modify and install the poly slides as well as the spacers.
> 
> My model is the ST330T track drive version of the same rig you have.


Well, I didn't really have to cut the polys, I just did so they didn't get in the way. 
These new 300 series all have the deep reccesed bucket, pretty beefy though like that. I guess the engineers know more than us. Also there is room to not use the metal spacers as well, they will "just" touch the bucket on the front and back and I didn't want them touching is all. I tried few different ways and I found I liked this way the most. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Playing hide and go seek with the Husqvarna just now. Oh man does it LOVE the deep stuff. Been snowing great the last few weeks, putting quite a few hours on this new machine. Stoked! Almost maxed out the drift cutters hight.
Didn't skip a beat.
Wish the wife would have come out to video it.... 










Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

Looks like the snow Gods were with you this past weekend. Got to love the big power and 14in impeller in that snow. Skids are working great for you. Wife needs to come out for sure.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Looks like the snow Gods were with you this past weekend. Got to love the big power and 14in impeller in that snow. Skids are working great for you. Wife needs to come out for sure.


It was just ridiculous how far and high it was throwing this snow, I thought it was chucking it the other day,nope ...constant snow loading up the front with the deep and WOW! Grinning from ear to ear over here!!


----------



## Hanky

You must be getting a lot of hrs on the Mighty ST330P in the last few weeks. Need a video with action.


----------



## Hanky

You still getting snow your way Savage420, Have not stated mine in 2 weeks now.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Blew the snow that slid off the shop roof few days ago. Not too bad. 



Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

Now you must have some heavy snow does the Mighty 330P slow down at all?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Now you must have some heavy snow does the Mighty 330P slow down at all?


Oh man hank, it shoots the wet stuff further than the dry stuff. VERY happy with this Husqvarna!! 
Can crank up the speed almost full and it just keeps spitting it out even better! 
Happy to finally have some wet snow to shoot to see what this beast can do. 

Also ZERO plugging up in the shoot area, awesome design right here Husqvarna, just gets the snow out and up..... WAY UP! 
Eat your heart out Honda!


----------



## SAVAGE420

My youngest can't wait to use Big Orange. Pretending already at 3.

[iurl="http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100530&d=1487711827"]







[/iurl]

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

Any guess as to how many hrs you have on the blower this winter??


----------



## SAVAGE420

I would think 15hrs or better. Hard to keep track while having fun. 
So warm now though. So just roof snow and compact turning to slush to blow now.


----------



## Nshusky

SAVAGE420 said:


> I would think 15hrs or better. Hard to keep track while having fun.
> So warm now though. So just roof snow and compact turning to slush to blow now.


Have you done the first oil change on it yet?
Have you noticed any oil burning?
Mine has roughly 8 hours on it since January and each time I check the oil level it is full with no movement.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Nshusky said:


> Have you done the first oil change on it yet?
> Have you noticed any oil burning?
> Mine has roughly 8 hours on it since January and each time I check the oil level it is full with no movement.


Yes sir, switched to Royal Purple full synthetic 5W30 after Christmas. I always use full synthetic in all my 2 and 4 stroke stuff. 
But the factory oil looked really clean when I dropped it into a clear pickle jar to have a real good look, no grit or metal shavings I could feel or see anyways. Was always to the top thread when I would check the oil. 


Sent from my shed!


----------



## Dave1

Savage420 

Great to hear that the 330 is good in the snow. I am jealous right now looking at those pics. I am pretty much over the fence as this will be the model I will have for next winter. Looks like I will have money left over for a new receiver for the HT Room.....nothing wrong with that. 

Keep us posted as to how the machine is doing.

Tks
Dave


----------



## wow08816

Savage420 - Based on your pictures, looks like you spent a fair amount of time blowing into the wind. Light fluffy powder is my least favorite to blow (hate the blow back). Fortunately, in central NJ our snow is generally the wet packing type. Congrats on the ST330P.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Dave1 said:


> Savage420
> 
> Great to hear that the 330 is good in the snow. I am jealous right now looking at those pics. I am pretty much over the fence as this will be the model I will have for next winter. Looks like I will have money left over for a new receiver for the HT Room.....nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Keep us posted as to how the machine is doing.
> 
> Tks
> Dave


You betchya. One thing to keep in mind is who puts it together at your dealership. Do you know if they know what they're doing? Some places just huck it together then out the door with no looking over a few times. The place I got mine from know their stuff for sure. Haven't had a real problem yet. Just minor nit picking stuff of my own really.


----------



## SAVAGE420

wow08816 said:


> Savage420 - Based on your pictures, looks like you spent a fair amount of time blowing into the wind. Light fluffy powder is my least favorite to blow (hate the blow back). Fortunately, in central NJ our snow is generally the wet packing type. Congrats on the ST330P.


Well usually its more on the 50/50 wet and dry stuff. This year its been colder than normal so more light stuff.
Not so bad with the tall shoot and extender for blow back.
But for sure gave it some workouts the last few times in the deep heavy wet stuff. I love it for sure!!!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well I think this was pretty much the last blow of the year today for the beast 330P, as it's getting warm and the long range forecast looks really warm too. 

All in all this machine is awesome, not even a minor problem. Fire it up, use it hard, and put it away. 
Definitely worth the cash. 
I didn't really keep track to full hours of use but I would say 30hrs give or take. 

This will be a work horse machine for the next 20 years for me for sure!! 

Today's snow was ridiculously wet water snow that was 25cm to begin with, then rained on for a couple days until I got home to blow it, was about 10cm of water slushy stuff. 

No problem, but the deeper/more snow that goes in the better it blows that's for sure. 

Not a bad season, nothing really until just before Xmas, then in January February got hammered on pretty good. 

Only wear and tear I could find was a little paint chipping on the shoot from some gravel. Now I just have to find some Husqvarna Orange paint locally tomorrow. 

If your on the fence about this machine, just go get one and make sure your dealer has a clue and sets it up properly! 

Also order some armor skids, best around. 

Going to summarize it here soon. 










Sent from my shed!


----------



## Dave1

Sounds like the machine served you well this winter. When you get a chance let me know where you got the new skids and if you find the paint drop me a picture of the tin.

Tks
Dave


----------



## SAVAGE420

Dave1 said:


> Sounds like the machine served you well this winter. When you get a chance let me know where you got the new skids and if you find the paint drop me a picture of the tin.
> 
> Tks
> Dave


 I got the skids here. Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives
He is a member and vendor here.
They work AWESOME.
I ordered a can of paint from the dealer, should be in soon. 
I couldn't find a perfect color match locally, I have the paint code numbers but I didn't want to mess around getting some mixed up.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Snow dusting... Come to me!! 
Not bad considering it was hot just last week.
Snow line is supposed to drop to 1200M tonight and for a few days, so snow on the highway I hope.
I hope it dumps again this year.
Can't wait to bring the 330 out again!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Beautiful country there, very nice.

Enjoy the new machine! ccasion14:


Edit: Old thread oops... ohwell enjoy it this season too.


----------



## Hanky

The loggers went back to work last week and I see a bit of snow on some of the logs, so winter will arrive one day soon.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Waiting patiently.
Fresh oil, Topped up tires, grease here and there.
Fresh gas, first pull = purr  . Forgot how quiet it was.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## litteringand

Was sent here from another thread, great read for sure! Fairly certain I will be picking up a Husqvarna of my own in a few days.

On an unrelated note, I recently moved to Saskatchewan from BC however, and I must say some of your pics are making me homesick :crying:


----------



## SAVAGE420

Which model will you be getting?
Snow is getting really low on the mountain now.
My condolences on moving to Saskatchewan lol ?. Your probably following the work. ?
Post up some pics if you get one.


----------



## litteringand

SAVAGE420 said:


> Which model will you be getting?
> Snow is getting really low on the mountain now.
> My condolences on moving to Saskatchewan lol ?. Your probably following the work. ?
> Post up some pics if you get one.



Haha I was living in Vancouver actually, with a fairly cushy job. Got tired of working 12-14 hour days (plus commute) though, with nothing to show for it after covering living expenses. I even received a work from home position that I really enjoyed about a year ago, but still could barely make ends meet, let alone be able build up my savings as much as I'd like. Arrival of a daughter compelled me to go back to school, unfortunately that wouldn't be possible in Vancouver  My dream is to move back to BC somewhere in the interior though, once I finish my studies. I really miss my mountains, and I'm definitely going to miss the ski season......other than that however, I'm actually digging it out here so far! 

I'm leaning towards the ST230P atm, not as fancy as yours, but I'm thinking it should do the trick for my needs. While we get a lot of snow out here, it's not as wet and heavy as the stuff back West. I found one locally for 1299, and I have about 400 in Canadian Tire money burning a hole in my pocket. Thinking of getting them to do a pricematch, and putting the CT money towards the purchase (bringing the price down to 899). They've also got their BIG BONUS day coming up, which would yield another 12% back in more CT money, so it's starting to look like an offer I can't refuse.

There's a Poulan Pro on for 899 currently at a local dealer, which would let me save the CT money for future toys/ammunition, but I'm not sure if 254cc is going to be enough for the 30" bucket. I was previously looking at the ST227P, which happens to have the same engine as the Poulan, but my thoughts were that the smaller engine will have less troubles with the 27" bucket....Amazon also has a Poulan with a 305cc B&S motor for 849, but no power steering.....decisions!

Unfortunately with the tightened spending (due to decreased income), I'm getting pushed towards the big box stores for my purchase...so I'm sure I'll be looking to this forum for support down the line.


----------



## Hanky

I guess the mighty ST 330P is ready for the weekend I hear we are to get snow Savage, I had the little 224P running yesterday as well as my own Toro so both sides of the street are good to go.


----------



## Ares1744

So I'm in the market for my first snowblower and I've narrowed it down to three. The husqvarna ST324P, husqvarna ST327P or ariens platinum 24 sho. Based on what I read in this thread the 324 or 327 would be more than enough (I'm looking for overkill). Any insight on the models?


----------



## Zavie

Ares1744 said:


> So I'm in the market for my first snowblower and I've narrowed it down to three. The husqvarna ST324P, husqvarna ST327P or ariens platinum 24 sho. Based on what I read in this thread the 324 or 327 would be more than enough (I'm looking for overkill). Any insight on the models?


Glad you made it to this thread!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Ares1744 said:


> So I'm in the market for my first snowblower and I've narrowed it down to three. The husqvarna ST324P, husqvarna ST327P or ariens platinum 24 sho. Based on what I read in this thread the 324 or 327 would be more than enough (I'm looking for overkill). Any insight on the models?


I'd go with anyone out those machines.
Or just get the 330 and be done. Eats snow all day.
Just got home tonight at 8. Was away at work all week. Snowed 40cm while I was gone. Loads of fun for an hour tonight.
What are you leaning towards mostly? 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## aldfam4

SAVAGE420 said:


> Finally come in. Came off the truck at the dealer at 8 this morning, built by 830. In my truck and Home by 9 lol.
> Pretty stoked for this unit for sure!!
> Bring on the big nasty winter there're calling for this season around here.
> Kinda pic happy.


Nice looking machine, that's quite a "chute"!


----------



## Hanky

I bet the mighty ST330P was happy to get out in the fresh air and blow some real snow. We have about the same as you have . the Toro got a good work out in the last 3 days here.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Maybe a spring/summer project. Have not eyeballed it, but def. did look for zerk fittings on the augers. Anyone plan to add some to you Huskys


----------



## mobiledynamics

pssst...has anyone seen the recent rejetting thread in the Honda forum. 
No issue with power on our Husky but maybe we might start a rejetting LCT/Husky inquiry.....


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thread bump. YAY. I lost the knob on the fuel shutoff - noticed it when I brushing it off. BTW, leaf blower works great on cleaning up the auger housing after using the snowblower. Just don't get it too close, as the inrush of air might actually freezes the snow to the housing/impeller.

Was walking out and noticed someone must have found it and they placed my missing red knob on top of a snow mound for me to find......it was sticking out like Rudolphs Red Nose !


----------



## SAVAGE420

That's alright!


----------



## dr bob

mobiledynamics said:


> Maybe a spring/summer project. Have not eyeballed it, but def. did look for zerk fittings on the augers. Anyone plan to add some to you Huskys


It crossed my feeble mind to do this, but then I started looking at the costs of cheap stamped-flange bearings for the impeller shaft. If I'm going to go through ALL the trouble of taking the plastic end bushings out, might as well put bearings in now and just be done with it.

I was thinking it might be a summer leisure project. No snow here yet, so maybe I should tempt the snow gods and do a little work on these now... Got Tap, Got drill, Got Zerk fittings. Looks like a maybe 15 min job once the tools are out and ready.


----------



## SAVAGE420

dr bob said:


> It crossed my feeble mind to do this, but then I started looking at the costs of cheap stamped-flange bearings for the impeller shaft. If I'm going to go through ALL the trouble of taking the plastic end bushings out, might as well put bearings in now and just be done with it.
> 
> I was thinking it might be a summer leisure project. No snow here yet, so maybe I should tempt the snow gods and do a little work on these now... Got Tap, Got drill, Got Zerk fittings. Looks like a maybe 15 min job once the tools are out and ready.


That sounds about right.
What machine do you have Dr Bob? 

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## mobiledynamics

200 Series for Bob.

I was scratchin my head , and then went to look at my 300 series. BB cups there.
I googled it . on the 200 series, is what Bob was referring to.

Bob, before you drill the bucket sides , and where the exposed metal, paint it back to factory OE color, etc. Before you know it, it will snowball into another project


----------



## dr bob

mobiledynamics said:


> 200 Series for Bob.
> 
> I was scratchin my head , and then went to look at my 300 series. BB cups there.
> I googled it . on the 200 series, is what Bob was referring to.
> 
> Bob, before you drill the bucket sides , and where the exposed metal, paint it back to factory OE color, etc. Before you know it, it will snowball into another project


Are the auger bearings different on the 300 series? The literature with mine describes the auger shaft bearings as ball bearings, but my casual observation is that they "dropped the ball" and I have bushings instead. ;( Regardless, they are what they are. 

I wasn't planning to drill the bucket if I can get away with it. My leanings are towards a stanped-flange bearing that's not too difficult to adjust the bolt hole locations in either the drill press or with a small die grinder. Then bolts go through the existing holes in the bucket. So far no issues with them so this will turn into a lazy summer day project with no urgency.

The shaft looks like about 1" OD. Maybe the real bearings for the 300 series will be a drop-in. More research needed.

Meanwhile... Mid-40's today. No snow. The fuel in the machine has Stabil in it OK, but it's been in there since September. How often do folks change their gas?...


----------



## mobiledynamics

The literature I don't believe is accurate. When I was looking at the PDF, I believe they also showed some color coding. The made the driveline a Blue knob but in reality, all the knobs are mine are black.

I believe also they made the transmission release levers in the lit a color, but it's all black on mine as well.


----------



## Zavie

mobiledynamics said:


> The literature I don't believe is accurate. When I was looking at the PDF, I believe they also showed some color coding. The made the driveline a Blue knob but in reality, all the knobs are mine are black.
> 
> I believe also they made the transmission release levers in the lit a color, but it's all black on mine as well.


My 924HVX is basically the same frame as the 300 series. When I ordered my deflector extension, (it's standard now on the 300 series) I ordered a red knob and put that on the drive speed. I'm not super tall so I drilled and tapped all my knobs so they sit a little lower on their respective levers.


----------



## Hanky

Savage now that your into season 3 with you mighty Husky still no issues I see where your area is getting some good snow dumps.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Savage now that your into season 3 with you mighty Husky still no issues I see where your area is getting some good snow dumps.


It's been that long? It's only season 2 though . 
Haven't had any problems yet (knock on wood) I'm sure something will happen the day after warranty expires. 
I'm pretty happy with it. 
It's been hammering down here for a couple days, still going for a couple more they say. Been blowing almost every day for a week. Just throw some gas in and go, just what I like, no headaches of cheap stuff breaking or not working right. 
Temps siting around freezing, so snow at night and snow/rain in the day. Heavy nasty deep snow today, we both definitely got a work out for sure. 

There is a couple minor things like I said before like the heated grip switch placement I would have put somewhere else on the dash and minor stuff like that. Other than that I love it. 


Sent from my Shed!


----------



## mobiledynamics

OT, but me wonders does Savage use his auger interlock, and if he does, is his part some redesign.

I might have been the 1st one on this to post my issue - and the little itty 1/8 or less metal that is used on engagment. Mine was just tack welded and beefed up with more metal.


Surely he's using it alot more than others here, or at least me. I've only used my blower once this season, and it was short


----------



## SAVAGE420

mobiledynamics said:


> OT, but me wonders does Savage use his auger interlock, and if he does, is his part some redesign.
> 
> I might have been the 1st one on this to post my issue - and the little itty 1/8 or less metal that is used on engagment. Mine was just tack welded and beefed up with more metal.
> 
> 
> Surely he's using it alot more than others here, or at least me. I've only used my blower once this season, and it was short


I haven't had a problem with the interlock.... Or haven't yet! (knock on wood). I use it alot and it holds fine.
Is your just wearing down?
Pics? 

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thread here. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/82425-auger-lock.html

Indeed per the vid, it's def. showing your getting good use of your machine.
I should not presume it is the same, but there is a roller cam/tension spring and the auger interlock engagement is holding all the force on a itty bitty 1/8 or so of metal with all that force.

Kinda surprised yours is G2G. Others since my posting have reported the same/similar. I believe one poster had his repaired and again, it broke off in due time. It's just too little metal for all that force.

That is why I said maybe you have a new part of just sheer luck.


----------



## Zavie

SAVAGE420 said:


> I haven't had a problem with the interlock.... Or haven't yet! (knock on wood). I use it alot and it holds fine.
> Is your just wearing down?
> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my Shed!


I'm on my third season with mine, (which I use all the time) and it's working just fine. Probably just an east coast issue.:wink2:
However, and this is a big however, next time I place a parts order for anything with a small engine I'm ordering one of the interlocks. I think last time I checked it was less than a couple of bucks.


----------



## mobiledynamics

FWIW ,the replacement one I got was the SAME one in design as my old one. Hence, old one was just reinforced with more metal.....

Hard to describe but you have to eyeball the point of contact and also the physical auger lock....to see what I mean, but you can add more metal, and then file off the excess on the tight clearance.


----------



## Zavie

Just wondering if the spring tension on the lever itself could be causing the interlock to break? When I first got my machine the amount of force to push down on the lever I thought was a bit much. I adjusted the spring position to where I would get engagement, but the amount of downward pressure was noticeably less therefore when using the interlock the amount of force exerted on the interlock spring was also decreased.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Awesome, another 40+cm. Still coming down heavy! 









Sent from my Shed!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Here is a clip of my interlock control working. Honestly haven't had a problem with it. But now I probably will cause some people are 
Anyway, **** it's hard to blow snow with one arm on the drive control and one holding the camera 🤣🤣🤣
Wouldn't mind seeing how everyone elses Husqvarna interlock looked like. 
Are the 200's the same? 

Not sure why it uploaded to YouTube in such crappy quality. 







Sent from my Shed!


----------



## Zavie

SAVAGE420 said:


> Here is a clip of my interlock control working. Honestly haven't had a problem with it. But now I probably will cause some people are
> Anyway, **** it's hard to blow snow with one arm on the drive control and one holding the camera 🤣🤣🤣
> Wouldn't mind seeing how everyone elses Husqvarna interlock looked like.
> Are the 200's the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Shed!


I've seen the 200 series in person and I've looked at the parts diagrams for the 200's. The interlock is completely different. The 300 series is based on Husqvarna's older heavy duty chassis and the interlock system is unchanged from those early models. From what I've seen, except for the handlebars most of the parts of the control panel, chute rotator, levers, rods, chassis are interchangeable between the 300 series and the older HD models.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Savage420 - If I would not have had my new beefed up interlock, I would be sooooo jealous of you. Well, aside from all the snow you seem to be blowing as well.

Go figure . No issues for you , same metal design as I presume the others in my thread, who are on their 2nd or maybe even their 3rd one. You must got some golden unicorn there.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Haha. 
Post a pic? We'll compare.


Sent from my Shed!


----------



## whelanbay

Jesus Savage your pics and videos are just KILLING me! I lived in Fernie for the last 6 years and just moved back to Saskatoon to be with my girl (loser haha). We get some snow (maybe 3 or 4 feet tops) up at the cabin a few hours north of Saskatoon but the new 30" 420cc craftsman pro I bought is already overkill for the place... I miss the mountains so bad, do yourself a favour and never leave


----------



## Hanky

whelanbay said:


> Jesus Savage your pics and videos are just KILLING me! I lived in Fernie for the last 6 years and just moved back to Saskatoon to be with my girl (loser haha). We get some snow (maybe 3 or 4 feet tops) up at the cabin a few hours north of Saskatoon but the new 30" 420cc craftsman pro I bought is already overkill for the place... I miss the mountains so bad, do yourself a favour and never leave


Fernie gets or used to get tons every winter. Lived there 1970 to 78. Savage has one mean snow eating machine.:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## whelanbay

Hanky said:


> Fernie gets or used to get tons every winter. Lived there 1970 to 78. Savage has one mean snow eating machine.:blowerhug::blowerhug:


You were there during the best times they had then I imagine. Way less tourists and hippies than today and more snow from what the old buggers always say... Last winter was particularly snowy, many a times the chute tip was below the snow line on the 'ol deere 1332! 

You must have been coal mining then? I worked for Teck for 5 years


----------



## Hanky

Lived in Fernie and worked for Fred Sowchuck trucking Sparwood and worked most of the time up at Elkford Yes the good times then


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well it was a pretty bad ass season for snow. Here's to the last blow of the season. Making a path to my septic clean out. Bring on summer!! 
No break downs or any fuss with the 330!
Still happy with this purchase.


----------



## Hanky

Savage you must be getting 30 to 40 hrs on your 330 by now after 2 good seasons of snow. Have not used El Toro for 3 weeks now.


----------



## SAVAGE420

I would like think that's about right for hrs.
It's looking like you can put yours away for the season as well hey?


----------



## SAVAGE420

What the heck is this stuff again. Already wash the vehicles and got the lawn stuff ready yesterday. Was +12c t-shirt on lol
Coming down heavy now.


----------



## Hanky

I was going to put mine away but lazy and have not done yet got to get the bikes out and the blower fills that spot then but to cold out. Snow all around town Highways is hauling salt out like it is free this morning.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> I was going to put mine away but lazy and have not done yet got to get the bikes out and the blower fills that spot then but to cold out. Snow all around town Highways is hauling salt out like it is free this morning.


Yup still snowing on the passes for sure. Did you put yours away yet? 
Is official for mine yesterday, suckin the fuel out, drained the bowl, dried the tank, shes done!


----------



## Hanky

Yes put mine away April 2, just got back from Vancouver Island and word on the weather we are to get snow next 2 nights some one else can move it now the sun most likely.


----------



## Hanky

Savage have you had you Husky out for a play in the snow yet?? You must have some there from what the news has been reporting..


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Savage have you had you Husky out for a play in the snow yet?? You must have some there from what the news has been reporting..


We've only gotten a couple light skiffs of snow at home that's it. Haven't even put fuel in the tank yet. 😁


----------



## SAVAGE420

Ready to rock and roll.
Fired with half a pull.
Reset the skid and scraper hight. 
Checked all fasteners. 
White silicone on all linkage pivots ect.


----------



## SnowH8ter

SAVAGE420 said:


> Ready to rock and roll.
> Fired with half a pull.
> Reset the skid and scraper hight.
> Checked all fasteners.
> White silicone on all linkage pivots ect.



:thumbsup: Got another 15 or so cm last weekend. Boss pushed most of it off to the side - she won't touch the blower. Finally felt well enough (pneumonia) this morning to get out and play. Of note this time around, there is no way that LCT engine will start via the recoil with only three hits on the primer when it's close to -20C. It is very much like the old Tecumseh in the wounded MTD in that regard. Temp close to freezing, two or three hits on the primer is fine. -20 and below, five to ten hits on the primer unless ya drag the extension cord out and employ the e-starter.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Have you used it yet this season snowh8er?
Got our first 15cm last night at home too.
Honesly don't want to go outside 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter

SAVAGE420 said:


> Have you used it yet this season snowh8er?
> Got our first 15cm last night at home too.
> Honesly don't want to go outside



Indeed! We've had a cumulative total of over 40 cm since the beginning of Nov. Got over five hrs on the machine thus far. And five more months of winter to go! I can empathize with the issue of not wanting to go outside. It gets worse as time goes by and can be especially onerous when it's -30 out. :smiley-gen125:hmy:


----------



## SAVAGE420

Lol right on. Still enjoying The 330? Just not a fan of cold anymore. Especially when sitting in the 872G or plow all day warm then come home and blow snow all cold . 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 132619

savage are you plowing the coquihalla there? i drove that road one time in a semi heading for AK ,one winter, swore never again


----------



## SAVAGE420

Nope. Rogers Pass. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Savage still no snow here. Our pass is to get 15 to 20 today but they have been saying that for a week. No snow makes it hard on the beer fund blowing snow.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky, woke up to another 20 here last night and still snowing.
I bet you and the toro are dying to get out and play. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

33 woodie said:


> savage are you plowing the coquihalla there? i drove that road one time in a semi heading for AK ,one winter, swore never again


I would drive the Coquihalla any day over city traffic. At least it is 4 lanes all the way.


----------



## Hanky

SAVAGE420 said:


> Hanky, woke up to another 20 here last night and still snowing.
> I bet you and the toro are dying to get out and play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Been here since 78 and never this long with out snow When I was working used to plow snow from last week in Oct till March the good old days. El Toro is crying for white stuff the fuel will be old soon.


----------



## SnowH8ter

SAVAGE420 said:


> Still enjoying The 330? Just not a fan of cold anymore.



Yep, we're still having fun. Otherwise nuthin good to say about winter, which is not even officially here yet! Seems like every additional year I keep breathing the summer gets shorter and the winter gets longer! WTH is up with that? :confused2:


----------



## 132619

SAVAGE420 said:


> Nope. Rogers Pass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


understand that rt 5 ver rt 1 more to the west, colder and more snow, 

me to on not driving in a city and more 4 lane open road, that was one thing i used to love driving from NY City to la, sanfran, portland and seattle ,but man when you guys get snow you get snow!


----------



## Hanky

Savage I guess your on winter shifts as the passes are getting snow, No snow in town yet got your ST330P ready for winter fum??


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Savage I guess your on winter shifts as the passes are getting snow, No snow in town yet got your ST330P ready for winter fum??


Nope. No winter shifts for 2 more weeks for me.
330 is all ready to go. Just add snow! 
How about your beast? 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Yes the Toro has been ready since Sept 29. Only thing to do around house is put away lawn hoses, green house is full of summer things. Logging trucks are coming into town with snow on logs. Just add snow which we may get Monday night Tuesday..


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well finally got some snow at home last night. Probably 20-25cm so not too bad. Atleast something to play with anyways.
I guess this is the 4th season with this machine, and I must say, I still LOVE this machine, and especially the hydrostatic transmission. I could never go back to a friction disk set up. Unless I have to use my back up Toro 11/32.

The pro armour skids are still like new too, so much better then stock. 

Still haven't had a single problem yet "knock on wood, now that it's off of warranty" 

Hucked the semi wet snow great like always.

Forcast is calling for a bunch a more! 

19/20 WINTER!! 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter

I'd put nearly three hrs on the beast by this time last year. This year: Gassed up, ready to go mid Oct and... nuthin! That's ok. We're enjoying this relatively mild spell. The snow will come - I can feel it in me old bones. :smiley-gen125:


----------



## boraz

SAVAGE420 said:


> Playing hide and go seek with the Husqvarna just now. Oh man does it LOVE the deep stuff. Been snowing great the last few weeks, putting quite a few hours on this new machine. Stoked! Almost maxed out the drift cutters hight.
> Didn't skip a beat.
> Wish the wife would have come out to video it....
> [I MG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/c93f281ed51936a46f6611571a897fb0.jpg[/IMG][I MG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/caa06047e92262bc735802c327c068be.jpg[/IMG][I MG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/06e92e48f67aa0454fb4c5bb98016e38.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I MG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/a5a99ba53b5a479cef86b069af155046.jpg[/IMG][ IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/708c9718e42621b97c3d5c7f76b554b4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from my shed!


read the whole thread....got to this post, yaayy....this is the kind of snow we get....










so im convinced the 330 could do the job i need it to, to replace my 25+yr old 30" craftsman (ive replaced friction discs, belts, chain and sprockets in the 20yrs ive had it, ((it came with the house when i bought it))

and ive seen by your post in dec, still no troubles.


we have ~800' gravel driveway that needs a snowblower, the way its cut into the property, nowhere to plow the snow

i know i wont have problems using the 330....im 50, fat but active enough lol...wife is 15 yrs older....she usually keeps the driveway clear with the yukon shovels....we have 3 placed different spots along the driveway....sometimes you gotta muscle the old craftsman, and sometimes the thing wont go into N, so you gotta coerce it and she doesnt like the noise/vibration of the thing.....

she does use the 30" toro timemaster mower we have for the ~2 acres of lawns around the house and the grass strip down the center of the driveway

she's not an invalid or anything, she splits all our firewood every yr still....

IS THIS MACHINE FRIENDLY/EASY ENOUGH FOR HER?....how much physical effort are you putting in operating this?

thx


----------



## boraz

i do wish the 330 had the adj handles and twin leds as the 230, though....


----------



## BurmEater

Savage,

My MTD had lived a hard previous life and was getting too hard to keep running. I kinda tall and had done some craftmanship to raise the handle bars on it, so I was sad to see it go. I had been tempted to get a new Husky because they have adjustable height grips, but I just picked up a used ST330P. Well, I couldn't actually pick it up...

Anyways, I'm excited to put it to work. I took your advice and ordered some Armor Skids for it, cause I did notice it caught in the grass.

Do you have any other suggestions for optimizing this machine?

Eric


----------



## SAVAGE420

boraz said:


> read the whole thread....got to this post, yaayy....this is the kind of snow we get....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im convinced the 330 could do the job i need it to, to replace my 25+yr old 30" craftsman (ive replaced friction discs, belts, chain and sprockets in the 20yrs ive had it, ((it came with the house when i bought it))
> 
> 
> 
> and ive seen by your post in dec, still no troubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have ~800' gravel driveway that needs a snowblower, the way its cut into the property, nowhere to plow the snow
> 
> 
> 
> i know i wont have problems using the 330....im 50, fat but active enough lol...wife is 15 yrs older....she usually keeps the driveway clear with the yukon shovels....we have 3 placed different spots along the driveway....sometimes you gotta muscle the old craftsman, and sometimes the thing wont go into N, so you gotta coerce it and she doesnt like the noise/vibration of the thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> she does use the 30" toro timemaster mower we have for the ~2 acres of lawns around the house and the grass strip down the center of the driveway
> 
> 
> 
> she's not an invalid or anything, she splits all our firewood every yr still....
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS MACHINE FRIENDLY/EASY ENOUGH FOR HER?....how much physical effort are you putting in operating this?
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Oh right on. Good amount of snow you have there.
The 330P is a pretty heavy machine. Not sure how tough you lady is but it's pretty easy to muscle around. Have the hydrostatic trans it's awesome. Takes a little to get used to but I'd never be able to go back to friction disk. Not saying friction disk is bad, because my other machines have that. And they always work too, just hydrostatic it's superior.
The single led housing with 8 LEDs is actually really bright. You'd be surprised.
Let us know if you get a 330P! 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

BurmEater said:


> Savage,
> 
> 
> 
> My MTD had lived a hard previous life and was getting too hard to keep running. I kinda tall and had done some craftmanship to raise the handle bars on it, so I was sad to see it go. I had been tempted to get a new Husky because they have adjustable height grips, but I just picked up a used ST330P. Well, I couldn't actually pick it up...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to put it to work. I took your advice and ordered some Armor Skids for it, cause I did notice it caught in the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions for optimizing this machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric, just make sure you set the scraper and and skids exactly how you want it. I set my scraper bar all the way down (adjustment isn't much here) then get a strip of 1/4" thick wood about 28" long and put it under the scraper bar. Then loosen the skids and hold them to the ground and then tighten them up snug. I like a 1/4" as it gets pretty close scrapping but doesn't catch on anything in my driveway (pavement and concrete) . If your on gravel you can always raise it up some.
Honesly only thing else I do is use full synthetic oil (royal purple), keep the tires exactly the same air pressure (I like 8psi)
And spray the shoot and bucket with fluid film ever so often. Also every thing that moves with the levers, linkages, cables I keep lubed with white lithium grease from a spray can. 
Have a good time with it. Let us know what you think of it. 


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## BurmEater

Thanks,

The chute's turning mechanism seemed kinda hard to use. It had ice build up on it. Since it was warmer today and that melted off, I hosed the front end down with silicone spray. 

Do you have a recommendation for lube/grease on the chute's seat, that collar it pivots on?

I have the new Armor Skid shoes coming, and will adjust them and the blade when they arrive.

-Eric


----------



## SAVAGE420

I use white lithium grease from a spray can on everything including the coller.
I also lube my cables up using a cable lube block at the beginning of the season. Always keeps them so smooth.
Like in the pic below.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Savage how much snow do you have in you area? Heard you got a ton a few weeks ago, I had 23 in till a week ago now about 18.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Savage how much snow do you have in you area? Heard you got a ton a few weeks ago, I had 23 in till a week ago now about 18.


We have more at home then we ever have had before. It's been awesome.
Put alot of hours on the machine this season already. 
I have some pics from a few weeks ago. Mind you it's snowed quite a bit since then. But the last couple days it's been above 0c so it's starting to melt a bit now.
Up at work has been insane 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Looks like you and the Deere grader had fun at work and also at home you were busy,


----------



## Hanky

How is your guys big new blower working for you guys. a few years ago I was up at the pine pass and they had just called it a day so did not see it working.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well it's been an AWESOME season for snow this year. Definitely way above average.
In the last week it's been warm and alot has melted (which I don't mind)
330 still runs like a champ. Still happy with it. Just an oil change a year, white lithium on all pivot points, both axles and motorcycle lube inside the cables.
Actually the only very small issue is 2 of the 8 led diodes flicker sometimes and go Dim. Not sure why and haven't looked into it further (summer job).
Anyways my driveway yesterday was basically bare, kids were even riding their bikes on it. Basically was going to put the blower away until next year. Woke up this morning to a foot of wet snow lol
So fire it up, come outa the shop like usual and the kids "forgot" to move their sled.  Husky chewed it like nobody's business, took me a second to figure out what was going on up front lol 
Was wedged in there pretty good, was going to cut it out, but just spun the impeller backwards and the auger let it come free. Luckily it didn't get sucked right on in 
Anyway, here's some pics. 
Edit... Just looked at my security cam of the sled getting sucked in.. Funny! 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> How is your guys big new blower working for you guys. a few years ago I was up at the pine pass and they had just called it a day so did not see it working.


It's always broken, doesn't like eating the tire chains all the drivers spin off trying to climb up to the summit. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

SAVAGE420 said:


> It's always broken, doesn't like eating the tire chains all the drivers spin off trying to climb up to the summit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


From what I see at the A & W a lot of trucker there chains look like rags hanging there. Light weight and broken cross chain, in late spring on our mine hill there must be 400 lbs of chain in the ditch. In the last 30 minutes we got 2 in of snow and wind is got tour flag blowing straight and snapping . A March Blizzard for sure El Toro is ready.


----------

